# Hoyt Satori riser



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Greetings everyone from Europe,

First of all sorry for my bad English typing, i have a question, i am totally noob at archery okay i know few things anyway i am interested in TRAD shooting, thats way i am interested in buying Hoyt Satori 17" riser with short limbs, i have a question about riser i never found any answers, anyway is there a posibilty to install PIN SIGHT on this riser or not?I would start shooting without pin sight but i am interested if there is any chance to install one when i would like to try one?

thx for answers guys!


----------



## EHartkopf (Aug 7, 2017)

It is my understanding that the 17" riser does not have the AMO mounts for a pin site, although the 19" version does.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

EHartkopf said:


> It is my understanding that the 17" riser does not have the AMO mounts for a pin site, although the 19" version does.


Yep, unless something changed the 17 inch version doesn't have sight holes.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Nothing has changed. No sight holes on the 17". Its too short for a sight. The 21" has sight holes. I don't think the 19" has them. Only the 21".


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

19 inch and 21 inch both do, I believe.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Nothing has changed. No sight holes on the 17". Its too short for a sight. The 21" has sight holes. I don't think the 19" has them. Only the 21".


Length has nothing to do with it. The 17" DAS, Titan and Morrison risers all have sight/quiver bushings.

The 19" and 21" Satori does have them.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Length has nothing to do with it. The 17" DAS, Titan and Morrison risers all have sight/quiver bushings.
> 
> The 19" and 21" Satori does have them.


Then point to the sight holes.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

Look on the other side of the bow, where they usually are.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Ok, lets look at the other side. Unknown riser length. 

There they are. Blind drilled and tapped.


----------



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

The DAS risers have blind tapped holes. You can't see them from the rest side of the riser. I don't have one, but I just did a search and found plenty of pictures showing it.

Wow that was fast. I guess it was an AT lightning round.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

The Hoyt Sight holes. 17, no. 19&21 yes. Through drilled. I'd enjoy knowing where I could find the wood grip. The 17" is too short for the sight holes.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Riser length has nothing to do with it. Here's a 13" Morrison Phoenix, a 17" original Titan, a 17" DAS Dalaa and a 17" Samick Discovery.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Riser length has nothing to do with it.


Sure thing. The size has nothing to do with it. Hoyt just got lazy and decided to say screw it and leave out the holes on their smallest riser. Probably because its too small and there's a machined window to where a tapped hole could be placed. 

Nothing to do with size or design. You win. I stand corrected.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You don't know what you don't know. I'm seeing a lot of that lately. Riser length has nothing to do with it. Riser design does have something to do with it. Hoyt made the choice.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> You don't know what you don't know. I'm seeing a lot of that lately. Riser length has nothing to do with it. Riser design does have something to do with it. Hoyt made the choice.


I'm sure you'll follow me around and let me know. 

While you're under foot. 

Question. If I give you a $20 bill. Will you run to the store and get a twelve pack of Miller Lite, 16oz cans? 

And no. You can't keep the change. You can have a beer.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks, but I don't drink.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Sure thing. The size has nothing to do with it. Hoyt just got lazy and decided to say screw it and leave out the holes on their smallest riser. Probably because its too small and there's a machined window to where a tapped hole could be placed.
> 
> Nothing to do with size or design. You win. I stand corrected.


It happens, yes. I'm still trying to figure out why the ww black wolf doesn't have the holes despite a non-cutout design, even though other smaller risers do have them and the rcx100 does. I'm assuming it's not stupidity but balance/structural integrity concerns but honestly, it could be a lack of anyone giving a flip as well.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

a 17 with short limbs is going to put you at 58 amo. Thats pretty short and might stack some. Unless you have a pretty short draw or need such a short bow for some reason id get longer limbs.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I'm sure you'll follow me around and let me know.
> 
> While you're under foot.
> 
> ...


Er, I don't give much of a crap about whatever pointless fight anyone is picking but Jim Casto does know short hunting recurves and the Hoyt ones specifically.

Whether Hoyt could've made a 17 inch hunting riser with sight holes or not - I suspect it's more that they couldn't be bothered as it may have required a structurally different design, heavier with less cutouts - not so much that they couldn't have done it. It's interesting that the Satori risers have drastically different degrees of deflex as well depending on length though...

If GT is still around and can be bothered it'd be cool if he could comment as I think he played part in designing some of the previous generations of hoyt hunting recurves. Could be remembering this wrong, though.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

If it had holes. Its not fitting. If I could use the bottom of the sight housing for the shelf then maybe. Riser is too short. I need another two inches. Like a 19". Talk about awkward sight viewing.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

Or try a more recurve oriented fita style sight. They tend to be single pin sliders without huge housings. Don't know if they give enough space on 17 inch risers though.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

Or an under the chin anchor to shift vertical poi, forgot about that


----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

thx for answers guys, i was contacting one dealer in other country they said to me all HOYT SATORI dosent have holes for PIN SIGHT, anyway i was wondering is there any better build and quality riser then HOYT i dont know why but for me HOYT is no1 in archery maybe i am wrong  ?


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

zkyl0n said:


> thx for answers guys, i was contacting one dealer in other country they said to me all HOYT SATORI dosent have holes for PIN SIGHT, anyway i was wondering is there any better build and quality riser then HOYT i dont know why but for me HOYT is no1 in archery maybe i am wrong  ?


That dealer is wrong. There is a picture of the satori risers and the sight holes of the 19 and 21 inch versions in this very topic. The 17 inch version does not have sight holes. The longer 2 models do.


----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

so what si finaly truth? 19" have holes for sight? someone say yes someone no?i have draw weight like 26-27" thats way i wanted 17" risers and short limbs what do you think about 19" riser if have holes and short limb combination?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

*The final truth is, the 19" and 21" Satori risers have holes for sight/quiver-the 17" riser does not. The 19" riser with short limbs will give you a 60" bow. If that's what you want--go with it.*


I apologize for the confusion. Unfortunately, it happens on these public forums all the time when folks who don't know what they don't know, post what they don't know trying to convince folks they know something they don't.


----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> *The final truth is, the 19" and 21" Satori risers have holes for sight/quiver-the 17" riser does not. The 19" riser with short limbs will give you a 60" bow. If that's what you want--go with it.*
> 
> 
> I apologize for the confusion. Unfortunately, it happens on these public forums all the time when folks who don't know what they don't know, post what they don't know trying to convince folks they know something they don't.


thx for answer bro i have one more question as i am noob but i want to learn you said ill get 60degree bow is that bad or what? cuz i dont know what is the difference and those angles?


----------



## EHartkopf (Aug 7, 2017)

In America “ is used to mean inches.


----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

omg sorry i need glases i saw ° insted of " lol  sorry i know what inches are )


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Well. good. In my opinion that would be a good length for your draw length. Since you're new, I would also highly suggest you get a light set of limbs to learn on--maybe 25 to 30#'s.

I wish you success and much enjoyment in your single-string journey.


----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

thx JIM i think i am strong enough for at least 40lbs  i am doing some workouts , but ill accept your advice and ill go with lover #, now the only thing i still dont know should i buy 17" cuz its smaller and i like it smaller od 19" cuz its have option for pin sight cuz you never know maybe one day ill go and wanted install one


----------



## hinklet (Oct 30, 2013)

i just bought a satori in 17 inches and there is no place to mount a sight.


----------



## Arrowbender (Nov 7, 2018)

hinklet said:


> i just bought a satori in 17 inches and there is no place to mount a sight.


Yes. It was mentioned a few times in this thread.The 17 inch does not. The 19 and 21 do. 

Here's the picture from earlier in the thread for anyone still in doubt.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## zkyl0n (Oct 26, 2020)

What limbs do you use for your Satori riser?What brand and can you suggest for me i am beginner i wanted go with hoyt traditional limbs? One more thing if i buy limbs from other manufacter brace height wont be as suggest on manual of satori or it must be as it wroten?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I'd suggest getting a cheap pair of wood/glass limbs about 24# to 26# (on a 25" riser) to start with. I don't see any need to buy quality limbs at this stage. Learn your form, see how it goes and you can buy what ever weight and quality you like later.

As for brace height... on any recurve if you twist the string up/down until you can see about 1" of string groove under it, that's a good place to start.


----------

